# Phil Wood Grease Gun Adapter



## Utilityman (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a finishline grease gun and I am wondering if anyone has used or can verify this adapter works with the finish line grease gun to accept a phil wood grease tube. 
PPGGTA Phil Portable Grease Gun Tube Adaptor

here is what it looks like
Phil Wood Grease Tube to Gun Threaded Adaptor: Phil Wood Parts • Aspire VeloTech - Chris King World's Largest Dealer


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd like this question answered as well.


----------



## Utilityman (Feb 19, 2011)

I still would like it answered, i sent an e mail phil about this. Ill let ya know.

Also, I made the plunge and ordered a phil grease gun for 32 bucks shipped. At least it's made in the usa!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't know if that specific adapter will work, but they make generic adapters to go from a narrow nozzle to wide nozzle tube of grease which works just fine with the Phill Wood tubes. I've been using one for years.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

ridefast84 said:


> I still would like it answered, i sent an e mail phil about this. Ill let ya know.
> 
> Also, I made the plunge and ordered a phil grease gun for 32 bucks shipped. At least it's made in the usa!


I know this is an old thread but can you post a pic of your grease gun? it looks like they either changed the design or are outsourcing (not even sure if they even made the guns themselves- could be rebranded). the one I just received looks JUST like a lubrimatic 30-100 except with "Phil" stamped in the handle. pretty sure lubrimatic doesn't make their grease guns in the USA.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

pics

"old" Phil wood gun from their web page, see below for a few more from the googles.








"new" (mine are first two, see "Phil" clearly stamped in one pic. and one from the googles)






















and a lubrimatic 30-100 (from etrailers)... you can ALMOST make out the "made in China" sticker at the bottom!








Grease Guns | plews-edelmann
lubrimatic grease guns.
click the 30-100 (looks like the current "Lil Grease Gun")
click the 30-195 (looks like their "portable grease gun")
needless to say I'm slightly irritated at Phil Wood & Co.


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

I would be irritated if Phil Wood made a grease gun themselves, which was functionally no different to a mass-produced one, failing to utilise a production process already in place. Santa Cruz supplies their VPP bikes with the lubrimatic gun as well, with their sticker on it.

- Joel


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

I've been trying to find one of these:
Phil Wood Grease Tube to Gun Threaded Adaptor: Phil Wood Parts • AVT - Aspire VeloTech - Chris King World's Largest Dealer
I was disappointed when a Phil tube wouldn't fit int my Stinger gun. Anyone know where to find one?
Edit: They are on the Phil Wood online store, but $7 plus $8.50 shipping, guess I'll wait till I need something else, the shipping is what hurts.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

tomacropod said:


> I would be irritated if Phil Wood made a grease gun themselves, which was functionally no different to a mass-produced one, failing to utilise a production process already in place. Santa Cruz supplies their VPP bikes with the lubrimatic gun as well, with their sticker on it.


The Santa Cruz gun is $60!!

I'm totally OK with a company rebranding something and selling it. Everybody does it. It's _slightly less_ palatable if the company represents it as their own item (Phil Wood & Co.), thus implying higher quality than the average item (which is what they are justifyably known for) and charging more for it. They even list it with their fabled spoke cutting and threading machine (Phil Wood & Co.)! I'd much rather them say "hey, here are some 3 oz grease cartridges you can use in any 3oz grease gun" kind of like what Chris King says when they describe their bottom bracket injector tool.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

Finish Line meets Phil - Greasetastic! - BikeHacks


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

reptilezs said:


> Finish Line meets Phil - Greasetastic! - BikeHacks


Repped. Thanks for that. I was thinking of something like that but I didn't know the thread size of the tube. :thumbsup:


----------

